
Air-to-Air Photo Shoot with Ukrainian Su-27 [video] - app4soft
https://youtube.com/watch?v=JT9Jk8sOTps
======
app4soft
And here is resulted photo/wallpaper[0] by _SkyPrestige Fotografia Lotnicza_
[1]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/Ukraine_AF/status/1162588217914396673](https://twitter.com/Ukraine_AF/status/1162588217914396673)

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/skyprestigephoto](https://www.facebook.com/skyprestigephoto)

